# Recommendations for espresso in Amsterdam??



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Just booked a long weekend in Amsterdam in early June and wondering if anyone has any recommendations for good coffee shops to check out while we are there? Staying near to Westerpark but will be on bikes so fairly mobile.

Given the Amsterdam Coffee Festival, I am assuming there should be some good spots to try.

Top be absolutely clear, we are seeking espresso recommendations (albeit other recommendations welcomed)!!










Rob


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://scandinavianembassy.nl

Was top notch last time I went.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> http://scandinavianembassy.nl
> 
> Was top notch last time I went.


Was slightly put off by the fashion side of this, but good to hear it's still a good cafe.

Also seen a thread recommendation for Lot 61, Headfirst, and caffenation?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The European Coffee Trip's city guide to Amsterdam lists nine cafes, including Mrboots' (and possibly Mrsboots', judging from an old thread) recommendation.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> The European Coffee Trip's city guide to Amsterdam lists nine cafes, including Mrboots' (and possibly Mrsboots', judging from an old thread) recommendation.


Hadn't found that site previously - great shout!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Hadn't found that site previously - great shout!


It is... and hasn't let us down once.

There is also Sprudge - for example their (possibly dated) 10 cafes in Amsterdam although a further search on Sprudge will probably yield more.

And another source: The Third Wave Wichteln FB group.

And yet another is Caffeine Magazine's page on FB where they provide an Amsterdam link to an article on Coffee Vine.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> It is... and hasn't let us down once.


Just done the acid test and checked what they recommend in my own city - they seemed to have nailed the good coffee options in bristol!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Just done the acid test and checked what they recommend in my own city - they seemed to have nailed the good coffee options in bristol!


I think they (the two blokes running it) are dedicated, committed, no stone unturned, caffeinated funsters.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I was surprised to not see any comments on the "reviewed" cafes - seems to simply be a compilation of where you should head to.

Like it a lot - thanks Phil.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Try  Lot Sixty One Due south of you. A nice cycle ride along the Singelgracht should get you there in less than half an hour. It's a nice upcoming part of the city with plenty of shops and a superb food hall just around the corner that is well worth the visit by itself (doesn't open for food until midday though).

If you can't get in at Lot Sixty One (very busy and small, but lots of character) there is a large coffee shop in the Foodhallen that make excellent coffee using Lot Sixty one beans.

Have a great trip.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

https://www.bocca.nl/

https://lotsixtyonecoffee.com/

Screaming beans (but not good as this first two).


----------



## chrisje69 (May 14, 2017)

I go to Amsterdam a LOT and I swear by Caffe Il Moment on Singel just round the corner from the Anne Frank House, its very very good.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Just booked a long weekend in Amsterdam in early June and wondering if anyone has any recommendations for good coffee shops to check out while we are there? Staying near to Westerpark but will be on bikes so fairly mobile.
> 
> Given the Amsterdam Coffee Festival, I am assuming there should be some good spots to try.
> 
> ...


I lived in the Netherlands for five years. It's the World Capital of coffee.

It's very hard to find a bad cup of coffee anywhere in the Netherlands. Dutch coffee is espresso based, but using a medium roasted bean, not a dark espresso roast.

First advice is to look for a Koffie Huis (pronounced "coffee house") and not a "Koffie Shop" - which is a cannabis bar.

The traditional places are called "Bruin Cafés" (brown cafes) from the painted ceilings. There are some quite famous ones if you dont mind all the tourists crowding you in:

https://theculturetrip.com/europe/the-netherlands/articles/7-best-brown-cafes-in-amsterdam/

Everyone speaks better English than we do, but if you want some local fare with your coffees (no, 1 will not be enough) try an Uitsmijter (pr. outs-mitre), Satayschotel (satay-show-tal) and for a magnificent dinner seek out a Rijstafel (rice-tar-fell).

Restaurant Blauw is one of the top places for Rijstafel, and TripAdvisor has many more reviews.



Restaurant Blauw Amsterdam

Amstelveenseweg 158-160

1075 XN AMSTERDAM

t. +31(0) 20 675 50 00

e.
​
[email protected]

Directions click here



Kitchen Hours

Mon.-Wed. 6 pm - 10 pm

Thur. & Fri. 6 pm - 10.30 pm

Sat. 5 pm - 10.30 pm

Sun. 5 pm - 10 pm
​
I recommend you to reserve a table.

And you would love this place.....

https://coffeeroastery.nl

Veel succes op jullie rijs!!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

https://thecoffeevine.com/reviews/cafes/thenetherlands/amsterdam/


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

CardinalBiggles said:


> It's the World Capital of coffee


Error


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Getting very excited about the trip and especially trying some world-class coffee houses. Expecting and hoping to not even recognise some of the kit they are using









We have been once before and the most enjoyable part was being bicycle mobile. Looking forward to riding from the west park area down to Lot 61 and planning brunch at Scandinavian embassy on day 1.

Only 3 weeks now


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

rob177palmer said:


> Was slightly put off by the fashion side of this, but good to hear it's still a good cafe.
> 
> Also seen a thread recommendation for Lot 61, Headfirst, and caffenation?


That sounds like it may have been posted by me.

Scandinavian Embassy for sure

White Label - their filter is better than their espresso IMO

Bocca - beautiful cafe from long established speciality roaster

Caffenation Amsterdam is on the South so it would be out of the way for you

I hear really mixed reviews about Lot61 and Screaming Beans these days, with the consensus being if you only want the best don't bother.

Headfirst shut down not long after it opened but I believe one of the people has a new place now.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CardinalBiggles said:


> I lived in the Netherlands for five years. It's the World Capital of coffee.
> 
> It's very hard to find a bad cup of coffee anywhere in the Netherlands. Dutch coffee is espresso based, but using a medium roasted bean, not a dark espresso roast.


Sorry but as a half Dutch person who has spent a lot of time in The Netherlands I cannot agree with this.

It most certainly is not the world capital of coffee, I doubt it even makes the top 10. There are more and more speciality cafes opening but it's a long long way from London or Australia. Outside of Amsterdam quality is still severely lacking and you often have 2 or 3 options.

Traditionally ever cafe had an espresso machine but like neighbouring European countries they didn't have a clue how to use it, how to dial in, or how to clean it. Add to that low quality commodity beans. Gross.

I think a lot of older people are still very weary about moving away from commodity to a higher quality lighter roaster product. Some cafes have tried to turn to speciality but again only half heartedly, buying some Boot or Bocca and getting the rep to dial the grinder in then never touching it again for years.

There is a younger generation pushing for quality and opening cafes and events like the Amsterdam coffee festival but there's a long way to go.

Agree with your recommendation for Blauw though, good call (I've eaten in the Utrecht one many times but never the Amsterdam one). For a more traditional Indonesian meal Bojo is meant to be very good.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't think this place was suggested before:

https://www.backtoblackcoffee.nl/en/

They have a neat Kees van der Westen Spirit and can pull a very decent shot. Also serve the best apple pie I've ever eaten, pure perfection. I bought a bag of their Burundi Masha and it was tasty as hell pulled both as a single and double.

T.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Will be heading into Central Amsterdam this weekend, just to check if any new recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Black Gold blackgoldamsterdam.com (especially if you're interested in rare vinyl)

Sweet Cup http://www.sweetcupcafe.com/


----------

